# Original violet 65 Stingray 3 speed



## vastingray (Apr 28, 2019)

All original 65 3 speed really cool bike silver smoothie yellow oval slik


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 29, 2019)

I Love that Violet paint. Next bike I paint is going to be Violet.


----------



## kasper (Apr 29, 2019)

I have the same bike not as clean but is original paint, all I need to finish it is a yellow oval slik. Yes i know they are impossible to find but if anyone has one that is willing to part with one I'd be glad to buy it from you. Please help a fellow caber out finish his 65 violet 3 speed. THANKS ALL


----------

